# My rat has trouble using his back legs



## Braptherat (May 4, 2009)

Over the last week or so I have noticed my rat, Brap has started having trouble using his back legs. He is over 2 years old now, I thought maybe it may be something like arthritis? or is it just common for older rats to get weak legs like this?
He doesn't seem to have any lumps on him, I've had a good feel around.
He just sort of shuffles around, and has troubles scratching himself and climbing in his cage.
Any help or advice on this would much appreciated


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's called Hind End/Leg Degeneration - it's very common, especially in elder males. You will have to tweak the cage - most people prefer to keep HED rats in single story cages, but while he is mobile you may just want to use hammocks to fall-proof the cage. You should also adopt a habit of semi-regular wipe-downs to keep him clean (if he can't properly clean himself) and cleaning/scratching his ears for him.


----------



## Braptherat (May 4, 2009)

thank you for your help, i will change his cage around, as he has fallen a few times out of his hammock 
do you know if this condition gets worse i.e front legs going also?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It doesn't usually affect the front legs. They tend to get used to it gradually and their front legs become the main source of their movement. I have known rats who have lived for months happily dragging their back end around.

I would also keep an eye on his penile region to check for build up of penis plugs (they look like hardish white fat balls). This is also a problem to look for with HED and aging rats


----------



## Braptherat (May 4, 2009)

thank you, this has helped very much!


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wanted to elaborate a bit on what Ration has already said.

My first rat starting losing control of his hind legs when he was two and a half. He lived another 5 months after that but for the last few months of his life his back legs were completely paralysed.

It didn't seem to bother him. Rats are adaptable, and he was still able to move around quickly even though he was dragging both legs.

He did need extra care though, and so will Brap. 

As mentioned you'll need to modify his house so everything is easily accessible on one level (don't forget to lower the drinking bottle!)

They will still try to climb and jump but they land awkwardly and can hurt themselves so you need to be aware of this and keep them away from anything high they can fall from. This goes for when they're out of the cage too.

They can no longer sit on their haunches which means they can no longer easily eat food that requries two hands. Even eating with one hand can be tricky so you have to make things easier.

Once his legs were gone my boy was eating a selection of baby food, mushy cereals, fruit/vegetable puree etc from a shallow bowl. If Brap eats lab blocks you can crush these up and mix them with some water or a bit of soya milk.

As Ration also mentioned cleaning can become a problem. My boy used to do one handed face cleaning but anything else was really difficult. You'll need to help Brap here. Ears and eyes will need cleaning as will his tummy because he'll invariably end up lying in pee and pee on the stomach is not only smelly and uncomfortable but it can burn the skin if left there. You'll also have to check at least twice daily for penis plugs. The smegma can build up quickly and must be removed otherwise it can interfere with urination and cause an infection.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------

